# Was haltet ihr von der ASUS Xonar DGX für 2.0 Boxen bzw. Headset?



## TheQimaker (14. Juni 2012)

*Was haltet ihr von der ASUS Xonar DGX für 2.0 Boxen bzw. Headset?*

Hallo,

ich überlege mir eine ASUS Xonar DGX (ASUS - Multimedia- ASUS Xonar DGX) für Filme gucken und zum Zocken zuzulegen.
Mir geht es dabei neben guten Sound um den 3D-Raumklang, EAX-Effekte und Gegnerortnen, was die DGX laut ASUS schon bei 2.0 Systemen unterstützt.

Zitate von der ASUS Seite:
- The Xonar DGX 5.1 uses Dolby® Headphone technology to level up your stereo headphones to surround sound brilliance.
- The  exclusive ASUS GX 2.5 gaming audio engine on the Xonar DGX 5.1 allows up  to 128 different sound effects simultaneously for a realistic 3D audio  environment. It also offers full compatibility with the latest version  of EAX®.

Meine Lautsprecher sind die Creative Gigaworks T40 Series II ( für 90€ statt 150€ von Mediamarkt dank Geizhals  ), also ein 2.0 System.

Außerdem suche ich noch nach einen vernünftigen Stereo Headset zum Zocken für ca. 50€.

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit der DGX gemacht?

Zur Zeit habe ich Onboard Sound zusammen mit SRS Audio Essentials, was auch garnicht so schlecht klingt, aber halt über die CPU läuft und sich vermutlich mit einer Soundkarte noch verbessern läßt?!? Hab bisher auf extra Soundkarte verzichtet und kaum Ahnung von dem Thema  ...


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der ASUS Xonar DGX für 2.0 Boxen bzw. Headset?*

Also, mit Kopfhörern funktioniert das mit dieser Surroundsimulation je nach Ohr und Kopfhörer sehr gut - mit Boxen allerdings eher nicht, da jeder Raum anders ist und sich die Schallwellem unberechenbar verhalten. Du wirst zwar immer mal was "von hinten" hören usw, aber es wird (außer mit viel Glück) eher unpräzise sein und nicht gut genug, um wirklich jemand zu orten. 

Im Vergleich zu Onboardsound könnte es gut sein, dass Du auch eine klangliche Verbesserung bemerkst - aber da willl ich nichts verprechen. Wegen der Leistung aber braucht man schon lange keine extra Karte, das macht jede halbwegs moderne CPU nebenbei. Wenn Du also nicht grad einen wirklich uralten PCs hast, bringt eine Soundkarte keine "Entlastung", die man auch nur ansatzweise merken würde.


----------



## TheQimaker (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der ASUS Xonar DGX für 2.0 Boxen bzw. Headset?*

Danke für die Antwort. Hast du vielleicht einen Tip für ein vernünftiges Headset um die 50€? Muß nicht um die Ohren geschlossen sein, weil für zuhause..

Die DGX wollte ich mit dem Heatset kombinieren, um beim Spielen in den vermutlichen Genuß von 3D-Audio und EAX zukommen, was mit Onboard Sound und 2.0 Lautsprechern so nicht geht, weil einfach nicht unterstützt. SRS Audio Essentials bringt zwar schon was, unterstützt aber kein EAX und co.

Info Nachtrag: SRS AE gauckelt dem System eine 5.1 Lautsprecherkombo vor, und rechnet das dann um nach 2.0..


----------



## Xylezz (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der ASUS Xonar DGX für 2.0 Boxen bzw. Headset?*

Würden dir auch Kopfhörer zusagen?
Headsets sind leider nicht empfehlenswert :/

Falls ja:
Superlux HD-681 B
AKG K121 Studio Kopfhrer


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der ASUS Xonar DGX für 2.0 Boxen bzw. Headset?*



TheQimaker schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort. Hast du vielleicht einen Tip für ein vernünftiges Headset um die 50€? Muß nicht um die Ohren geschlossen sein, weil für zuhause..


 Siehe Xylezz Tipps. Als Mic kannst Du dann eines für 5-15€ zum Anstecken separat kaufen. Bei Headsets zahlst Du nämlich viel zu viel, also übertrieben gesagt: ein 50€ Headset klingt grad mal so gut wie ein 20€ Kopfhörer, und das Mic des Headsets ist auch nur 5€ wert.



> Die DGX wollte ich mit dem Heatset kombinieren, um beim Spielen in den vermutlichen Genuß von 3D-Audio und EAX zukommen, was mit Onboard Sound und 2.0 Lautsprechern so nicht geht, weil einfach nicht unterstützt. SRS Audio Essentials bringt zwar schon was, unterstützt aber kein EAX und co.


 EAX spielt heutzutage so gut wie keine Rolle mehr. Das, was EAX mal machte, machen die Spiele inzwischen selber. Für Surround per Kopfhörer reicht dann eine Karte, die Dolby Headphone kann, was die DGX ja beherrscht, oder?

Bei Dolby Headphone wird im PC 5.1 berechnet, und das wird dann "zusammengeafasst" zu einem Stereosignal mit minimalen Frequenz- und Timinganpassungen, so dass es mit Kopfhörern so scheint, als würde ein Sound zB von hinten rechts kommen - und zwar auch korrekt, also hinten rechts Schritte => da ist dann wirklich auch die Person, die diese Schritte verursacht.


----------



## TheQimaker (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der ASUS Xonar DGX für 2.0 Boxen bzw. Headset?*

Danke für den Tip mit den normalen Kopfhörern statt Headset und auch für die Infos bezüglich EAX und Dolby Headphone. Hab jetzt ein klarers Bild.

Mit dem Superlux HD-681 B scheint man ja nichts falschmachen zu können. Denke mal, der wird bestellt.

Habt ihr noch ein Tip für nen vernünftiges Micro? Will das zusammen mit dem KH bei Thomann bestellen und der Mindestbestellwert beträgt 25€, muss also noch was dazubestellen für den  Gratisversand 

Nebenbei: Wundert mich gerade nur, warum nur so wenige Shops (siehe Geizhals: Superlux HD681 schwarz | Geizhals.at Deutschland) den Superlux im Sortiment haben?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der ASUS Xonar DGX für 2.0 Boxen bzw. Headset?*

Für einen Kopfhörer wie den Superlux (den ich dir auch empfehle) und das Soundsystem halte ich eine Xonar DGX für sehr angemessen. Der Soundunterschied ist (zumindestens beim Superlux) auch sehr groß.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der ASUS Xonar DGX für 2.0 Boxen bzw. Headset?*

Bei Thomann wird es schwer wegen des Mics, denn die haben eher was für "Profis"...  allein schon wegen des Anschlusses, ich finde zB als günstigstes Ansteckmic das hier: the t.bone LC97 TWS  das hat Mini-XLR, so was schließt man an sich an ein Mischpult oder einen kleinen Mic-Verstärker an...  vlt. informier Dich mal, ob das per Adapter auf 3,5mm KLinke auch an nem PC geht. 

Ansonsten hat thomann eher "profesionellere" Sachen, zB haben die auch Headsetmics, aber ab 30€ aufwärts: Headset-Mikrofone 


ps: Ansteckmics nennt man fachlich auch "Lavalier"-Mikrofone.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der ASUS Xonar DGX für 2.0 Boxen bzw. Headset?*

Bestell einfach bei Amazon das Zalman ZM-Mic 1 und es passt. Der Superlux wird auch so verschickt, du musst nicht auf 25€ kommen.



Herbboy schrieb:


> vlt. informier Dich mal, ob das per Adapter auf 3,5mm KLinke auch an nem PC geht.


 
Könnte gehen. Bei den meisten Mikros die bei Headset-Mikros gelistet sind geht es aber nicht.


----------



## Diavel (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der ASUS Xonar DGX für 2.0 Boxen bzw. Headset?*



PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> Könnte gehen. Bei den meisten Mikros die bei Headset-Mikros gelistet sind geht es aber nicht.


 
Ahhh, da editiert er noch rum. Wollt grad schon meckern Bei dem Mikro sollte es kein Thema sein, braucht ja keine Phantomspeißung. Hier gibts auch nen passenden Adapter:

CAE 20035 Kamerakabel 1,5m

Würd aber trotzdem einfach das Zalman Mic 1 nehmen. Kommste billiger bei weg und erfüllt seinen Zweck genauso.

Grüße


----------



## PommesmannXXL (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der ASUS Xonar DGX für 2.0 Boxen bzw. Headset?*

Ja, war aus Versehen aufm falschen Link 

the t.bone HC 95 Kopfbgelmikrofon

Hatte das offen, keine Ahnung wieso, und da würde es ja nicht gehen wegen der erforderten Phantomspeißung.


----------



## TheQimaker (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der ASUS Xonar DGX für 2.0 Boxen bzw. Headset?*

@PommesmannXLL: Danke auch für denn Superlux <-> Gamingheadsets  Vergleich aus deiner Signatur. Machte meine Entscheidung leichter.

Während ich noch am Tippen war, sind schon wieder ein Kommentare eingegangen. Also nochmal neu formulieren, damit es passt..

Hab bei Thomann auch die Ansteckmicros entdeckt gehabt, die bei 30€ anfangen. Das t.bone für 20€ hatte ich dabei nicht gesehen, hab in dem Thread von Pommesmann aber auch das Zalman MIC1 entdeckt und das scheint bei Alternate ziemlich beliebt zu sein, auf wenn das vielleicht nicht viel heißt?!

Wegen dem Mindestbestellwert bei Thomann: Ich hab zuerst probiert nur das Superlux zu bestellen, was ab nicht ging, weil unter 25€. Also hab ich nach was gesucht, was zwischen 5,10 und 5,20€ kostet und dabei ein Microfon-Kabel gefunden, das ich zwar brauch aber damit konnte ich bestellen (Superlux @  19,90 + Kabel @ 5,20 = 25,10). Aber was soll's, immer noch günstiger als in den anderen Läden 

Werde wohl das Zalman ZM-MIC1 Ansteckmikro mit der Xonar DGX zusammen bei Caseking kaufen, ist nämlich bei mir in Berlin, also keine Lieferkosten.

Wenn noch jemand eine anderes Micro empfehlen kann, nur raus damit. Ansonnsten vielen Dank an alle für euere tolle Hilfe . Ging zwar nicht um viel  Geld, hab aber jetzt das Gefühl bei dem Kauf alles richtig zu machen.


----------



## Darkseth (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der ASUS Xonar DGX für 2.0 Boxen bzw. Headset?*

das Zalman Mic1 ist super für ts/skype, hab ich auch 
Kleiner tipp für weniger Kabel salat: Das mikro kabel ganz leicht um ads KH Kabel herumwickeln (also ganz großzügig), und unter der ohrmuschel festklemmen  Habs auch so, ist super ^^ Skypen/TS geht auch ohne KH so super, weil der bei mir links neben der Tastatur ist (in der beyerdynamic Tasche) und das Kabel mit Zalman Mic noch rausschaut


----------

